# Day 2 Kaboom.... Altadis Bomber strikes again.....



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay so I get a knock at the door again today.... Its UPS again.... With another Toasty Peanut Butter Cracker box.

This time there is a ship to me and a bill to Altadis slip.....The shipment was labeled Gratis.......Hmm WTF.

For the record I know no one there so its one of you Bastages, who works for them or is married to an employee!!! I open the box to find same business card with "Enjoy Part 2" What is in the box this time you might ask...... A whole box of Montecristo Platinum Tubos and a package of Toasty Crackers!! WTF!!!!! This madness has got to stop. I am so completely overwhelmed so if the stealth bomber would please PM me or something so I can properly retaliate I would sure appreciate it......

Enjoy the pics, the box is freaking beautiful..... :z


----------



## NFD929 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn, how did you get so lucky?!?


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ryan............

Enjoy it  


To whomever this is...........awesome hit !!!!!!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

You are seriously one lucky member of cs right now, I think someone out there really likes you.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

holy crap sums it up. someone is VERY generous. you must go out of your way for people


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say I am in a state of serious confusion!!! Considering my cigar habit has been fairly low key until about a month ago......truth be told I never even had a Montecristo until yesterday; so to me this is all very foreign....I am in awe. Somebody please come clean.......I am mystified............If this is the Cabal.......


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

LMAO, 
You probably deserve it.:r

You, sir, are getting your ass handed to you.








Chances are, paybacks are gonna be a bitch if you find out who it is.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice PLAY!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

That is just Awesome!! Day TWO?!?!?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I have to admit that this is one of the most mysterious bombs I have ever seen on the board - neither the sender nor the recipient are in the rolodex, the box is billed from Altadis, and the smokes sent are a WHOLE BOX of very good NC's!

I dont have time to decipher it now, but definitely enjoy your newfound stash. I am sure that you will like the MC's - and to get a whole box is awesome.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Crazy stuff Cabal is doing! This is like a episode of Lost!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Oops,did it again!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

omowasu said:


> I have to admit that this is one of the most mysterious bombs I have ever seen on the board - neither the sender nor the recipient are in the rolodex, the box is billed from Altadis, and the smokes sent are a WHOLE BOX of very good NC's!
> 
> I dont have time to decipher it now, but definitely enjoy your newfound stash. I am sure that you will like the MC's - and to get a whole box is awesome.


Well I did give my address to Anita about1.5 weeks ago via PM. So I am probably there......... The sender appears to come direct from the Manufacturer but with this style of box I feel it is unlikely..........I wonder if someone has gotten some promo items and is just resending them out......Thats all I can think of. I would find it hard to beleive that Altadis would send out cigars in "peanut butter cracker boxes" And on top of that include a pack of them.... Which but the way were very good..... I am going to have to do some investigation myself...... I wonder if the Cabal has some secret connections as his last bombs have been over the top...........


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Well I did give my address to Anita about1.5 weeks ago via PM. So I am probably there......... The sender appears to come direct from the Manufacturer but with this style of box I feel it is unlikely..........I wonder if someone has gotten some promo items and is just resending them out......Thats all I can think of. I would find it hard to beleive that Altadis would send out cigars in "peanut butter cracker boxes" And on top of that include a pack of them.... Which but the way were very good..... I am going to have to do some investigation myself...... I wonder if the Cabal has some secret connections as his last bombs have been over the top...........


Whoops, didnt see ya on the last Rolodex update. Now that you are on, better watch out! 
Were the crackers any good? :r :w


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Were the crackers any good? :r :w


Yeah they were very good, see thats the wierd part, who the hell from a company would send a pack of crackers??? Thats just freaking wierd, I am sure it is some mystery person, testing my detective skills......... Hmmm maybe the Cabal has a partner and the dynamic duo is attacking me at the knees.......


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Thing is this does not seem to match Cabal's last hit... Who knows though! I'm just glad I did not get hit with these - Montecristo's make me drool...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, that is sweet... you sure are a lucky guy. Someone's got an admirer.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Wow, that is sweet... you sure are a lucky guy. Someone's got an admirer.


It must be the rainbow thong...


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> It must be the rainbow thong...


I told you to keep that between the two of us!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> I told you to keep that between the two of us!!!


Hey now! Don't drag me into your redlight district.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

those look tasty!! nice haul man.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

WOW!!!
This is some of the most serious thumpen I have seen in a long time, and the weeks not over yet.

From 1 fine BOTL to another fine BOTL.

Enjoy
Ken


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

So Ryan........what have you been up to with members of this board???

Rainbow thongs???? hmmmmmm


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow. Nice hits back to back. Maybe it is Zorro?
Anyone seen Vinndog lately?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Someone realy likes you or you were so drunk one night ordered and forgot that you ordered.

You are on lucky bastage if these are bombs.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Medic! Medic! Someone needs a medic over here!*

Wow, your one very well liked individual. Your doing something right so keep doing it! Lol, enjoy the Monte's. They are great smokes...

Some heavy duty :gn going your way.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey man congrats on being singled out for such a nice hit. Those monte platnium are :dr 
Christ how do you retaliate to a hit like that


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Whoever it is PM me so I can RG bump the hell out of u! Outstanding hits!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Someone realy likes you or you were so drunk one night ordered and forgot that you ordered.
> 
> You are on lucky bastage if these are bombs.


HAHHAHA, I put my wallet far away from me and the computer. Especially when I am drinking....


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

The package has been claimed by a bombing group. Prepare for retaliation, I am calling all Maryland, New Zeland and Texas forces for backup..... Were headed to Gator country!!!

I am :gn for you now!!!!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

And who is this "bombing group"?


----------

